# K-Edge Chain Catchers



## kenpuke (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi guys. The place I work at is bringing in K-Edge chain catchers. They look nice but are a little pricier than my trusted Deda Dog Fang. Does anybody have any experience with K-Edge and if not, do you have a certain chain catcher/watcher you prefer? Any help/opinions/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

What is the advantage they have over the Dog Fang? 

I guess ones that mount on your FD braze on means you don't have a plastic band on your ST which can trap grime under it and maybe ruin your clear coat. That is the one upside I can think of, but then again, I'm not positive how the K-Edge mounts.


----------



## kenpuke (Aug 27, 2007)

nayr497 said:


> What is the advantage they have over the Dog Fang?
> 
> I guess ones that mount on your FD braze on means you don't have a plastic band on your ST which can trap grime under it and maybe ruin your clear coat. That is the one upside I can think of, but then again, I'm not positive how the K-Edge mounts.



The single ring version clamps...


----------



## kenpuke (Aug 27, 2007)

nayr497 said:


> What is the advantage they have over the Dog Fang?
> 
> I guess ones that mount on your FD braze on means you don't have a plastic band on your ST which can trap grime under it and maybe ruin your clear coat. That is the one upside I can think of, but then again, I'm not positive how the K-Edge mounts.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

That looks like it's made more for single-ring applications; i assume the little notch that sits over the top of the chain keeps the chain from bouncing off the ring, which the dog fang doesn't do.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Lots cheaper and lots lighter. Ngear Jump Stop


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the regular k-edge mounts w/ the braze-on frt der bolt. they work really well, i have them installed on every team bike and all of my road & cx bikes...well...both of them. but that's close to 20 team bikes and we've had no problems all year. lots of pro teams use them, and they all the mechanics like them.


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

*$65? Really?*

Wow. Isn't the Jump-Stop like $11?

Is the K-Edge 6x more functional?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*K edge looks like*

it is single ring only and it still needs a chain guard on the outside
the guard on the top would cover your inside ring on a double
The Paul unit seems better for this application


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

The one that mounts on a braze-on fd is a solution for bikes that do not have round seattubes (think fancy-shaped carbon bikes). I've used it for several of my customer's bikes and they do work really well. I use a deda dog fang on my road and cross bikes (all of which do not have fancy shaped seattubes, nor are they constructed from crabon fibre').


----------



## Chagrin (Jul 7, 2010)

Really like mine... build quality is high, fit is excellent, does it's job. Nuff Said.


----------



## cx_fan (Jul 30, 2004)

Ask Andy Schleck how he likes his when his chain dropped on the climb over the Port de Bales a couple of days ago?


----------



## Chagrin (Jul 7, 2010)

Were they running chain catchers on their climbing bikes?


----------



## Chagrin (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok so they were- but there are some differences to look at... #1 Andy was running a completely different type of chain catcher, the type that looks like a bent finger and is attached the the front derailleur. #2 Aside from this fact many noted techs have reviewed the footage and have determined that the chain came off from the bottom of Andy's bike (See Zinn's take on this over at Velo News) I hardly see how any of this matters considering we are talking about chain catchers for single ring cross bikes. I feel for Andy, but we are comparing apples to highly processed orange juice.


----------



## kenpuke (Aug 27, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> the regular k-edge mounts w/ the braze-on frt der bolt. they work really well, i have them installed on every team bike and all of my road & cx bikes...well...both of them. but that's close to 20 team bikes and we've had no problems all year. lots of pro teams use them, and they all the mechanics like them.


Well, that's the ringing endorsement I need!


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

Who has one on a Ridley or Yeti ARCX? The NGear won't fit due to the pulley on the back of the seat tube?? 

Anyone?


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

i have the n-gear on my Yeti, fits no prob, but i run a single in the front


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*K-Edge Chain Catches*

I run K-Edge chain catches on most of my bikes, they functional, sturdy and come in a range of mounting options. I haven't had a problem with dropping chains in the past, but it is just a bit of extra insurance.










The model above is mounted off a braze on front derailleur, I have this type on my race, cyclo-cross and training bikes. 










This model (K-Edge Dirt) is fitted to my Giant Anthem X1 and there is plenty of clearance between the suspension linkage and chain-rings/chain too.


----------

